# Please Vote! Heat "Catch Phrase"



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

i need you guys to come up with a Heat catch phrase that goes under the team name in the list of forums.....

i'll give you guys til 6 pm tuesday to post your ideas then i'll start a poll to vote on it....


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Are u doing it like the sonics did.

Here it goes.
"Where the fire begins"


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

The Caron Show!


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

Here is another one:
"where players shine in the sunshinestate"


----------



## Takeit2dahouse00 (Jun 12, 2002)

"The Butler did it"
" Caron to _____(rookie we take) to the Finals"


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

Year of the Butler's!


----------



## Miamisheat2002 (Jun 7, 2003)

"Re-igniting the heat"


----------



## dirtysam (Jul 17, 2002)

It's cheesy as F*@#, but what about 

"It's gettin hot in herre"

or maybe

"______(whoever we draft/come out of the draft with)...the last piece of the puzzle"

Nothing spectacular...just a couple off the top of my head.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

How about:

1. "Caution. Contents extremely hot."

2. "They're red-hot this year."

3. "Burnin' up the league."

I like #1 but maybe somebody could improve it? If they never made the song, It's getting hot in here would have been good.


----------



## MIAMI1 (Jun 11, 2003)

*catch phrase*

1. "beware of heat power"

2. "caron and co. coming to an arena near you"

3. "too hot to handle"


----------



## Intruder (Jul 2, 2003)

I know this one will never make it but how'bout:
"Didn't your mama teach you not to play with fire"


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

How about this:
A new Fire,A new Heat.

BTW is it gonna happen or no?
The seattle and cavs change it.....so should we....


----------



## MIAMI1 (Jun 11, 2003)

*question to moderator*

when are you going to start the poll?


----------



## freakofnature (Mar 30, 2003)

"This kinda Heat'll also give you a stroke"


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

So are we gonna change it Caron_Butler..

I know everyone's else is new.....we are the only one with the same catch phrase...


----------

